# Deleted threads



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I've noticed two threads that have had a fair few people contributing to them have apparently been deleted today. One was about ab training and the other was a 'should I continue to bulk, or cut' thread. I may be wrong but it seems unlikely they were deleted by the OPs. Is something else going on? (I posted on both threads but can't remember for certain who the OPs were I'm afraid.)

Edit: just remembered that the cut/bulk thread was started by Ryker.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I've noticed two threads that have had a fair few people contributing to them have apparently been deleted today. One was about ab training and the other was a 'should I continue to bulk, or cut' thread. I may be wrong but it seems unlikely they were deleted by the OPs. Is something else going on? (I posted on both threads but can't remember for certain who the OPs were I'm afraid.)
> 
> Edit: just remembered that the cut/bulk thread was started by Ryker.


I deleted mine, once I find out relevant information/help from users especially about training then I delete it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bazaar!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ryker said:


> I deleted mine, once I find out relevant information/help from users especially about training then I delete it.


Why? Threads are usually of interest to people other than the person who started them; this is largely what makes forums like this work. If everyone deleted threads like this the forum would be much poorer for it.

Was the ab training thread yours as well?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryker said:


> I deleted mine, once I find out relevant information/help from users especially about training then I delete it.


Forums don't work that way mate. Bit selfish doing that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Bazaar!


Or even bizarre.

This is a bazaar:


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Forums don't work that way mate. Bit selfish doing that.


In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryker said:


> In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


Forums are like a library of information. You've deleted information the next person may have found some use out of.

If everyone operated with your view point then there would be no threads in any of the training, nutrition and AAS sections.

Your thread tho, your choice. Just seems a bit strange wiping info for no good reason.

I doubt it contained anything ground breaking, but just saying..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ryker said:


> In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


Because people other than you may still have been interested in the discussion in the thread. Both people who have already seen it and wish to refer back to it and others who may come across it later.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You haven't actually explained why you chose to delete the threads?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Ryker said:


> In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


Stop trying to be a smart bastard, you've been told.

Don't do it again


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Or even bizarre.
> 
> This is a bazaar:


stevo is not very good in spelling :rolleye:


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You haven't actually explained why you chose to delete the threads?


See first comment below original question


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ryker said:


> See first comment below original question


That explains what you do not why you do it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTW, if the ab training thread was yours as well that was definitely one of wider interest, and one that was still developing as more people came across it and added their own experience. I was also having a discussion with another member in it that wasn't finished, but fortunately I spotted his last reply to be before the thread was deleted, and replied in his log.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

fKn auto correct....! :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryker said:


> In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


a) Someone may do a forum search with the same question on their mind to find threads titled with the same question in case it's been asked before, thus saving everyone's time and patience rather than answering the same questions over and over.

B) People may google the answers and be drawn to this forum through threads of a certain title name, pretty sure Lorian wants traffic and it's a brilliant forum he's running here so we should be helping him out in any way we can.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ryker said:


> In what way is if I ask a question about training then find the relevant answer and delete it is that selfish?


Because if everyone did that there would be no content. Without content we wouldn't appear in Google, and it's therefore unlikely that you would have ever found this forum to be able to ask the question in the first place.

Or to put it another way, the only reason you were able to post here, and receive advice, was because other people didn't delete their posts.

UKM is built around the idea of community.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ryker said:


> I deleted mine, once I find out relevant information/help from users especially about training then I delete it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Because if everyone did that there would be no content. Without content we wouldn't appear in Google, and it's therefore unlikely that you would have ever found this forum to be able to ask the question in the first place.
> 
> Or to put it another way, the only reason you were able to post here, and receive advice, was because other people didn't delete their posts.
> 
> UKM is built around the idea of community.


Is it not possible to disable the feature that allows the OP to delete an entire thread? I've seen quite a few very interesting/useful threads disappear because of this. If people want to delete their own posts fine but this effectively allows someone to delete other people's posts which seems completely wrong.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jesus! Get off OP's ass!

He deleted a thread he started after getting the info he needed...If only people clamped down on the Reccy drugs threads and several Gold member trolls we have with the same butt hurt whining as a new member who deleted a finished thread!

I'm sure he deleted it in an attempt to be nice, and not leave a finished thread to clog the forum.

I highly doubt he sat there and conjured up some diabolical plan to hurt your seemingly fragile feelings by deleting his own thread.


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

Ryker said:


> I deleted mine, once I find out relevant information/help from users especially about training then I delete it.


haha wtf - carry on with this approach and I doubt anyone will take the time to help in future! Then you'd have to resort to searching for previous threads that people made with similar info on except they didnt delete theres!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Jesus! Get off OP's ass!


I don't really think anyone is. People are merely explaining, politely, why in future it would be better if threads weren't deleted like this.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> Jesus! Get off OP's ass!
> 
> He deleted a thread he started after getting the info he needed...If only people clamped down on the Reccy drugs threads and several Gold member trolls we have with the same butt hurt whining as a new member who deleted a finished thread!
> 
> ...


You couldn't get a point "unless" it was stuffed up your ass could you :confused1:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Forums don't work that way mate. Bit selfish doing that.





Ultrasonic said:


> You haven't actually explained why you chose to delete the threads?





Cojocaru said:


> Stop trying to be a smart bastard, you've been told.
> 
> Don't do it again


 @Ultrasonic ^ Not really polite is it mate? Lol



Verno said:


> You couldn't get a point of it was stuffed up your ass could you :confused1:


I...don't understand, and that's assuming you mean "If it was" too.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it not possible to disable the feature that allows the OP to delete an entire thread? I've seen quite a few very interesting/useful threads disappear because of this. If people want to delete their own posts fine but this effectively allows someone to delete other people's posts which seems completely wrong.


The trouble is that all that happens in that scenario is that people start PM'ing me and the Mods to do it for them. As a general rule I like to try and give people more control rather than restrict what they can do.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> @Ultrasonic ^ Not really polite is it mate?


My post that you quoted was a genuine question to try to understand the reason for deleting the threads, allowing for the fact that this may make it more reasonable to have done so.

The other two were fairly light-hearted I would suggest.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> @Ultrasonic ^ Not really polite is it mate? Lol
> 
> I...don't understand, and that's assuming you mean "If it was" too.


Sigh* Again a victim of auto correct! Edited!!

Meaning the point has already been explained a few times surely??


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Deleting an entire thread because the OP found what they personally wanted seems bizarre....certainly doesn't fit with the entire point of public forums. I would respectfully suggest; since all of the information in all of the threads is specifically intended for public consumption - that if you don't wish to engage with that process....just PM people with your questions. Then you keep it personal and you don't have to bother deleting anything.

Of course - that's likely to lead to people saying "Post a thread about it...that's teh whole point of the forum" which brings us back to square one.

It's a forum, not a personal advice service. It can provide personal advice - but that's not teh point of it.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Gets all the info he needs, deletes thread.

DAFUQ?


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> @Ultrasonic ^ Not really polite is it mate? Lol
> 
> I...don't understand, and that's assuming you mean "If it was" too.


I posted that reply not Ultrasonic...

Blame me, not him 

Btw he is right though


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Fvck me ladies keep your knickers on I only deleted a thread, I'm sure lots do it.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Fvck me ladies keep your knickers on I only deleted a thread, I'm sure lots do it.


Nah, no-one. Ever... :innocent:


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

How the F*ck could you delete that thread you heartless b*stard!

This has wrecked my day 

Wait wtf? It's a thread, it get it's sh*tty that it's been deleted because it contained the fountain of knowledge or some Illuminati bullsh*t but it's now been deleted.... it isn't being revived... rant over....thread over.......please delete!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I seem to have lost my thread about the Budwig diet?


----------

